# iTunes Accessible in UAE?



## drj&themrs (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm about to move to the UAE and I'm wondering if I will still be able to get music, movies, etc. on iTunes. I haven't been able to find out if iTunes of any of the content available there will be blocked. 

Is there any difference in pricing or does it work just the same as it does here in the States? Thanks.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

drj&themrs said:


> I'm about to move to the UAE and I'm wondering if I will still be able to get music, movies, etc. on iTunes. I haven't been able to find out if iTunes of any of the content available there will be blocked.
> 
> Is there any difference in pricing or does it work just the same as it does here in the States? Thanks.


I moved here last year and bought a new computer - decided on a mac..... you can still use itunes for usa and uk but unless you keep a 'address' and usa/uk credit card the emirates itunes store is c**** - has next to nothing music wise. I was not amused as I don't have uk credit card anymore so would have to rely on emirates store - wasn't told this when I bought the mac here!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, I made my account in the US and just use the same information to log on here. It redirects to the US itunes and not the ME one... which as above person said BLOWS!

So hope you are gonna keep your US account open


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

My account is a Spanish one, itunes worked perfectly in the UAE.


----------



## drj&themrs (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks*

Many thanks for all the helpful info about iTunes. 

How hard is it to get Apple accessories in the UAE? Obviously I'll need new chargers for my iPod and AppleTV. I imagine that these are widely available - is that indeed the case?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

You can buy anything (well, I did!) that you need. I've never owned an Apple TV but for all my iTouch and iPhone needs, there were never problems purchasing what I needed.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## Keesvossen (Apr 27, 2013)

just buy it as thought you were in the US! i bypass restrictions by logging out of my account and using a code from an american itunes gift card/ voucher. nothing is geoblocked. there are a bunch of online stores that sell the codes electronically. just search iTunes giftcards usa or something like that on google


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

drj&themrs said:


> Many thanks for all the helpful info about iTunes.
> 
> How hard is it to get Apple accessories in the UAE? Obviously I'll need new chargers for my iPod and AppleTV. I imagine that these are widely available - is that indeed the case?


you won't need any new chargers as they are all dual voltage anyway and work here. what you may need is an adapter to go from the 2 prong to the uk-style 3 prong that is used here if you want to plug it directly into a wall socket. that being said, it is very common to get power bars here that will accept many different plugs. i currently have my canadian plug for the macbook going directly into a local power bar. 

but for general travel etc. i bought the universal adapter kit for mac. you can get all sorts of accessories here but you will pay a little more in general so bring what you have.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

oh and regarding the itunes. jack up your account with a bunch of credit before you come over. they won't switch you out of the usa store even if you wanted until the credit is used up. so just keep the usa address etc. and continue to top off the credit while you are here. if you can't find online then have a friend in the usa buy one and just email you the code. easy peasy.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Replying to a 4 year old thread with an answer... now THAT's Bukra Insha'Allah...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Byja said:


> Replying to a 4 year old thread with an answer... now THAT's Bukra Insha'Allah...


hahaha! I totally didn't notice that! it was in recent posts and I only noticed the response dated yesterday. 😂


----------



## elicab (Apr 6, 2015)

*UAE itunes store*

If you are using credit card billing, you can only access the itunes store of that country. So i have not changed my billing info on itunes to my uae cc, because it will limit me to the uae store. if you don't want to keep your foreign cc, set your account so that it doesn't use cc at all, keep your billing address as somewhere outside the uae, and use itunes gift cards to buy music. pain in the backside, i know, but them's the rules.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Byja said:


> Replying to a 4 year old thread with an answer... now THAT's Bukra Insha'Allah...


So, what's replying to a 6 year old thread?!


----------



## elicab (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha, I had been researching for this answer myself and came across this page after I'd found it, so I thought if anyone else was also looking for the answer, they too could find it here


----------

